# Bulleri FPM 3414 CNC machines



## Jacart (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello everybody.

Does anybody know anything about a Bulleri FPM 3414 cnc router? I have been offered one for sale but cannot find much info on them. The software used is alphacam. What would you expect to pay for a good used one from 2002? Any info much appreciated.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jonathan, welcome to the forum.


----------

